# turbo oil line, Questions!!, I had 1 turbo, now I have 2!!



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi,
I am putting 2 turbos on a VG30DET ( as in other thread), I would like to know if I can put a t-piece in the the oil supply line ( where it use to feed one turbo) and just supply both the turbos from there, or do I have to plumb it in somewhere else??, also can I do the same with the water cooling on the turbos??



Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

souds about right since what you doing is totaly custom


----------

